# Need some suggestions



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am about to attempt building an outdoor furniture set as shown in the photo below. I have all the plans etc. 

My question is, what kind of wood should I use? Can I get this look after hand "antiquing" the wood, then stain, from pressure treated 6x6 pine from Home Depot?

I dont want to spend a fortune on this project, so looking for cost effective beams. I also dont want it to come out looking cheap.

The beams in the photo below are white ash I believe. Any recommendations on what to use and where to purchase (and maybe guess on pricing) would be very heplful.

I need around 50' or so.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Interesting look. Could look great as outdoor furniture. I've seen reclaimed wood used close to this fashion but I would expect it to be expensive unless you found someone just wanting to remove the wood. Couple months ago, I was looking at a coffee table project. It was close to what you show here but the center was "Rotted". They clean it out installed LED's and cast resin so it looked like a river was flowing down the table. Very cool

Just something about those arms on the chairs make my "funny bone" twitch...cause I know I would be hitting them.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure where you are, but;
A few years ago the power company came thru our property changing out the crossmembers on a high voltage line... I asked them to leave them and they did.
Turns out this was Douglas Fir. I planed it down and polyurethaned.
It made beautiful tables.

I would check with your electric company...they keep some salvage material on their yard for giveaway.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice! 

I know McCoys sells railroad timbers. I only have two concerns there, the 6x8 being even more heavy than already designed on these, and the selection/uniform finish I may be able to achieve on these. 

I am going to head over there in the next week and check them out. At $21.99 they are right in line with Home Depots 6x6 pressure treated posts, and already "antiqued"!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You might give Clark's Hardwoods a call. They are located in the Heights.
http://www.clarkshardwood.com/


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Verathane has a new product out called Weathered Wood Accelerator. Looks like just what you want.

https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/varathane/weathered-wood-accelerator/


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I know McCoys sells *railroad timbers.* I only have two concerns there, the 6x8 being even more heavy than already designed on these, and the selection/uniform finish I may be able to achieve on these.
> 
> I am going to head over there in the next week and check them out. At $21.99 they are right in line with Home Depots 6x6 pressure treated posts, and already "antiqued"!


I'd stay away from them if they have been creosoted.

**************
MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET
CREOSOTE TREATED WOOD
Current Issue Date: May, 1996 Page 2 of 7
POTENTIAL HEALTH HAZARDS
SKIN: Contact with skin can result in irritation which when not washed off or when
accentuated by sunlight, can result in minor burns (i.e. sunburn).
EYES: Overexposure to product vapors can result in irritation. Eye contact with treated or
untreated wood dust or preservative can result in irritation, which in the absence of
recommended first aid can result in minor burns to the eyes.
INHALATION: Finely divided wood dust, treated or untreated, may cause nose, throat or lung
irritation and other respiratory effects. Preservative vapor may cause respiratory tract
irritation. If exposed in a closed space, vapors may produce headache, drowsiness, and
possible weakness and incoordination.
INGESTION: Swallowing treated sawdust may cause mouth, throat and stomach irritation. Nausea,
vomiting and diarrhea can occur.
DELAYED EFFECTS: CREOSOTE PRESERVATIVE: Prolonged and repeated skin exposure over many
years in the absence of recommended hygiene practices may lead to changes in skin
pigmentation, benign skin growths and may in some cases, result in skin cancer.
Additionally, inhalation of creosote vapors may present a lung cancer hazard.
UNTREATED WOOD DUST OR SAWDUST: Wood dust has been classified as
carcinogenic to humans (IARC-Group 1). Wood dust will most likely occur during the
cutting of the treated wood and should not be expected during the normal handling

More info @
http://www.pebblejunction.com/assets/pdf/MSDS-creosote.pdf

There is a reclaimed lumber/sawmill in Texas City that may have what you are looking for. Good luck and keep us posted....gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The Texas City place....

http://www.antiquewoods.net/


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

galvbay said:


> I'd stay away from them if they have been creosoted.
> 
> **************
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. Never knew. Definitely not going that route now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Here you go... The guy is in Brazoria and it looks to be very low priced. Looks like just what you are looking for...

https://houston.craigslist.org/mat/d/reclaimed-timbers-9x9-up-to/6358384836.html


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Good-looking project but it's gonna take a fork lift to re-arrange the furniture.

I'd also be very wary of the sanding dust and hand contact of pressure treated woods.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I have some ideas on the posts/timbers and what I am going to use. 

My next question is this: 
The sofa "seat" I have drawn out to be 69" based on common cushion configurations.

I am having a hard time figuring out the seating section. Is a 2x4 frame (like the drawing i have below) going to be strong enough to hold three adults? Will it sag? 

What about 2 2x10s flat? Will that work? Should I add leg supports in the middle somewhere, or maybe a piece of steel down the middle?

This is the first time taking on a project of this size and want to make sure my ducks are in a row before purchasing materials. Any input or ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd think about using redwood or cedar if you are going to use beams that big. Otherwise I hope you don't want to rearrange much!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Or white oak or salvage cypress if (1) you could find and afford it and (2) you had a forklift or winch truck for when Mrs. Sammy wanted to re-arrange.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Check Houston craigs list. I think there was a place off 288 that cut oak timbers for rig mats and heavy trailer planks.


----------

